# Lüfter für Siemens Micromaster



## Sockenralf (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab im Geschäft einige Micromaster am laufen.

Dabei sind einige, wo die Lüfter langsam den Geist aufgeben.

Bei Siemens hab ich die als Ersatzteil nicht gefunden (ich kann mich auch erinnern, daß ich schon mal ein schweinteures 611A E-R-Modul entsorgen haben müssen, weil der poppelige Lüfter hinüber war und die Siemens-Bank mir keinen neuen besorgen konnte)  


Hat jemand eine Quelle, wo man Micromaster-Lüfter einzeln kriegt?
Am liebsten natürlich mit dem Orginal-Steckerchen drann  



MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Februar 2008)

Nuuuu koooommt,

irgendein Instandhalter hier muß doch das gleiche Problem haben.

Ich kann doch nicht 20 Umrichter tauschen, nur weil der popelige Lüfter hinüber ist  


Werd wohl meinen Siemens-Außendienstler mal einer "hochpeinlichen Befragung" unterziehen müssen :twisted: 



MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo Socke,

der popelige Lüfter hat doch hoffentlich ein Standardmaß? Vieleicht wirst du hier fündig:

https://www.distrelec.com/ishopWebFront/catalog/partnerStore.do?id=01&name=papst&shop=DE&language=de


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn da gleich der passende Stecker drann wäre.


Was macht IHR denn in soeinem Fall?
Den kompl. Micromaster tauschen und zur Reparatur schicken???????

Das wird bei einem 0,37kW-Umrichter ja ein "finanzieller Totalschaden"  



MfG


----------



## Grisu87509 (6 Februar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn da gleich der passende Stecker drann wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
es könnte dir auch weiterhelfen wenn du bei einem Micromaster denn Typ von einem Lüfter abschreibst und direkt bei Goggle eingibst.Meistens sind gängige Lüfter von bekannten Herstellern verbaut.Meineswissens ist dort kein Lüfter mit Drehzahlgeber verbaut bei dieser Leistungstufe.Dein Problem mit dem Stecker dürfte wohl das kleinste übel sein.

MfG
Grisu87509


----------

